# New Pics - November 15, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lot's of them .. sorry .. I'm whammied with a kitchen remodel in progress and lots of incoming and got behind on my picture taking and posting .. enjoy!

http://www.rims.net/2006Nov15/

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

That's quite the selection of critter pictures. The little baby pigeon is a darling looking youngster but I feel badly for the mourning dove and Angel. That is surprising that the mourning endured such a horrific encounter with a hawk, I hope it will recover. Poor Angel being taken away from her longtime mate, I hope that she too will get better so she can be returned to him. 

That was INCREDIBLY nice of that lady from Santa Monica to capture the crow, deliver him to you and leave a donation. I sure wish there were more people like that around, or even half as nice. The crow looks to be a very healthy bird from what I can tell. Hopefully the wing is fixable but if not, then I suppose it will live in captivity permanently then?

The other pics of the pekins, the ringneck doves, quail and other pigeons are great!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Quite the pictures, Terry! Love Moe and Angel! Sure hope that poor Mourning Dove recovers! H/She is lucky to be alive!

Hope the crow will be OK too. In fact, I am sending WARM HEALINGS HUGS for ALL the ones recovering!

Thank you for posting the pictures! Certainly never a dull day in the life of a rescuer/rehabber!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

What an amazing assortment of rehab birds.

Thank you for taking the time out of your busy day to share them all.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awww I'm so sorry for the little morning dove what a horrible day that was ... until it was rescued! I can't belive it took in all that pain from that big nasty bird, at least it's still alive!

When I saw that rescued pigeon it kinda reminded me of Moccasin lol.










Kinda look alike in a weird way lol!

Glad all the beautiful birds are in your care!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck with your recent rehab birds Terry. 

Sending healing thoughts,

Lindi


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for the wonderful pictures. That crow is a handsome fellow. I hope for the best for all the others.

I know you deal with a lot of heartaches, but you also have a lot of blessings by dealing with all these animals.

Sometimes I feel a bit jealous when things are a bit slow (thank goodness) here. All that activity around you!

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look folks. Christina .. that new pigeon from the shelter does look a lot like Moccasin. Angel seems to be reasonably content with having Moe for a temporary buddy, and I know Moe is happy to have another goose to keep company with. Moe gets irritated at Fang and the other ducks. I think the ducks are a bit too active for him. 

I was able to get the phone # from animal control for the people that rescued the dove and gave them a call because I was interested in how the dove managed to survive the hawk attack. I was told that the dove had gotten between a planter and the wall of the house and was able to wedge itself in there with only the wing exposed enough for the hawk to get. I suspect the hawk was a young and inexperienced one or the dove would have been a goner. 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It is so terrible what the little dove had to endure. I imagine the pain must have been terrible.

 The last picture of the baby ducks looks splendid on my desktop.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't know how you do it!! If I had all that to take care of on a regular basis, (and you do), I'd have to get a divorce, order take out and have it delivered, don't know when I'll sleep or shower?????? You must have the energy of a 16 year old!!!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It's always wonderful to see pigeons being rescued. It gives me hope that some will make it.

That poor dove. I'm glad it survived and is now in your hands.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Whew, I'm Tired!*



Lovebirds said:


> Don't know how you do it!! If I had all that to take care of on a regular basis, (and you do), I'd have to get a divorce, order take out and have it delivered, don't know when I'll sleep or shower?????? You must have the energy of a 16 year old!!!!


Hah! No 16 year old energy level here  

Folks, I'm TIRED .. all this kitchen remodeling is taking it's toll.
Plus, I'm taking all of my permitted rehabber friend's calls and birds
through Sunday (started taking her calls on Tuesday) in addition
to my own bird calls.

You all saw the recent incoming in the pictures I sent yesterday ..

So far today I have gotten:

1 Crow with a massive wound on the side just about where the leg attaches

1 American Coot - wonky symptoms - trauma, poison, botulism ?? don't know yet

2 Ringneck doves - came from the Pasadena Humane Society

7 Pigeons - also came from the Pasadena Humane Society

Waiting on another ringneck dove with a badly broken wing and who
knows what else before the day is done.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Can't believe that kitchen remodel is still going on! If feels like a long time and I'm not even the one who is enduring it (thank goodness!)...

Beautiful pictures...so many of the birds have such sweet looks on their faces this time in particular. 

That poor mourning dove...what an experience for her.

Good luck with all of them and try not to wear yourself out...(yeah, right.)

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for sharing all these photos. You get so many neat birds to play with! Of course, you also get plenty of heartbreaking cases. Thank you for the special care you give them all. Hope your kitchen remodel finishes quickly. It seems like they drag on forever!!!

What a neat lady to go to such lengths to rescue the crow. Glad to know our numbers are growing. 

Coturnix quail have such intruiguing markings - simply gorgeous.

It is so cool that Angel has a horde of guardian angels! Hope this sweetie makes a speedy recovery!

"...Fang (Pekin duck) and his friends had just finished playing torpedo duck in the water tub off to the right ..." Ooh, you have all the fun!!! Bet they are a kick to watch. 

"...-- Angel's dewlap up close and personal ...." Love her expression on this head shot!

The coloration on Moe looks as if it were painted by an artist - exquisite markings!

Those are some handsome little ducklings.  Good sturdy legs, adorable faces. Those tiny little wing nubs just crack me up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lin Hansen said:


> Can't believe that kitchen remodel is still going on! If feels like a long time and I'm not even the one who is enduring it (thank goodness!)...


Well .. demo day as in demolition day of the kitchen WAS October 16 .. so we are now at the one month mark. Great progress today, though .. cabinets are all in .. floor is in .. maybe now we can move ahead quickly.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Those are some handsome little ducklings.  Good sturdy legs, adorable faces. Those tiny little wing nubs just crack me up.


They are adorable, no doubt! When they stand up TALL (all 6 inches of them) and stretch out those stubby little wings (about 1.5 inches worth) and flap .. it will make you laugh and make you want to cry at the same time. Then you see them cock their heads and watch a plane, a crow, a hawk, whatever fly overhead .. they are truly BIG ducks in tiny little duckling bodies. If you've never had the joyous occasion to really get to know a duckling, you have missed one of life's greatest pleasures. 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...If you've never had the joyous occasion to really get to know a duckling, you have missed one of life's greatest pleasures.
> 
> Terry


I know, I know!!! Maybe, someday. In the meantime, I so enjoy and appreciate your sharing the duckies in your care. 

Humans tend to view what young animals do as cute play. For the young animals, it is serious practice of their adult behaviours. Not to say they don't enjoy learning the powers in their young bodies. Can you imagine how a young bird feels the first time her flapping lifts her into the air?!!


----------

